# HVLP systems: Whether/which to buy?



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

I know there are a number of threads pertaining to HPLV setups; apologies for starting Yet Another Thread, but I'd like to focus on (a) whether to buy one and (b) which one to buy. I have a huge appreciation for what I don't know, and while I like to save bucks as much as anyone, I also appreciate the difference between "inexpensive" and "cheap." This forum is my most powerful asset in choosing tools that have the perfect priceerformance ration for my wallet and needs.

I know BJ likes the Harbor Freight system. Apart from that I've seen a number of kits in the $100-$150 range on Amazon, and the Rockler kit gets very good reviews on their site. (Rockler is also having one of their 20% off sales right now, BTW.  ) Any opinions, especially comparisons based on experience, would be welcome. Note that I do not have an air compressor, so I'm looking at the all-in-one systems.

So that gets at the "which one?" part of my question. On the "whether to" part... I long ago conceded that most finishing techniques just seemed to be beyond me, based on what were to me unsuccessful resutls. I've been using wipe-on Poly and Tung oil with great satisfaction... but I know it limits the range of finishes that I can produce.

For those of you who've gotten on the HVLP bandwagon, is this one of those "get on board and never look back!" bandwagons?

Thanks once again for your collective thoughts!

Bob


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Bob,

I'll defer to BJ, but I think the HF and Rockler units are identical. I bought an HF unit last summer and used it finish a number of interior doors with Minwax Polycrylic. With the smallest nozzle it worked nicely. You have to keep the nozzle clean and periodically shake the gun to keep a good smooth spray. But, for the price $89 - 20%, I was thought the HF unit was good deal for a novice like me.

This past December I found a Campbell Hausfeld 2-stage unit (HV2500) on ebay for $75 (including shipping). I appears to offer a much stronger flow rate of air, but I haven't had a chance to use it. Someday, the snow will melt and the temp will rise.

Good luck,

TTG


----------

